# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο Μανωλάκη...

## Nikkk

*...και συγνώμη που δε τα κατάφερα να σε βοηθήσω...



By nikkkm at 2011-07-19
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα...κριμα.κριμα.....πολυ λυπαμαι ο καημενουλης....  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 

Απο τι απεβιωσε;

----------


## ninos

τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε ο καημένος. Αναπαύτηκε όμως τώρα και θα περνά σίγουρα καλύτερα εκεί ψηλά στο ουρανό, κοντά στον δημιουργό του. 

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Νίκη !!!!

----------


## Nikkk

'Εγραψα Ευθύμη τα τελευταία στο θέμα "Ηλίαση;;;"

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα,λυπαμε παρα πολυ.... :'(

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκη να είσαι καλά να τον θυμάσαι .....
Γι άλλη μια φορά αισθάνομαι "καταδικασμένος" εδώ κάτω χωρίς την υποστήριξη ενός ειδικού γιατρού που θα μπορούσε να καταφέρει κάτι....
Λυπάμαι πολύ Νίκη και συμπάσχω στο χαμό του μικρού σου.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι θα έχει παρέα εκεί πάνω τα υπόλοιπα φιλαράκια μας... :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## zack27

Νικη λυπαμαι παρα παρα πολυ!!!!να ειναι καλα εκιε που πηγε και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει παρεουλα!!!!εσυ εκενες οτι μπορουσες και μπραβο σου που το προσπαθησες τοσο!!!!να θυμασε ολα τα καλα που περασατε μαζι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ.... πππφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## Pardalw...

κριμα νικη!!πολυ λυπαμαι!! :sad:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Λυπάμαι πολύ Νίκη!!!εκενες οτι μπορουσες δεν χρειαζεται να του ζητας συγνωμη ειμαι συγουρος οτι ηξερε οτι εκανες οτι περναγε απο το χερι σου με τον καλητερο δυνατο τροπο!!!θα σε κοιταει απο ψηλα και θα ειναι περιφανος για μια τοσο καλη φιλοι που εχει!!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλο ταξιδι Μανωλακη  ::  ::  :: 

να προσεχεις

λυπαμαι πολυ Νικη μου :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## kaveiros

Καλό του ταξίδι  :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ λυπάμαι.

----------


## Epicouros

Λυπάμαι πολύ Νίκη,.....

----------


## kdionisios

Νικη λυπαμαι πολυ!
Κουραγιο!

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για τον μικρουλη σου.
δυστυχως εμεις εχουμε τις καλυτερες διαθεσεις αλλα εαν δεν εχεις και τον καταλληλο γιατρο.... που πολυ λυπαμαι που θα το πω αλλα προσωπικα δεν θεωρω οτι υπαρχει πουθενα στην ελλαδα.

----------


## ivi

Νίκη μου λυπάμαι πολύ..να θυμάσαι τα όμορφα που πέρασες μαζί του....
καλό ταξίδι μικρούλη ...

----------


## paris team cae

Πω πω λυπαμαι πολυ!!! Εκανες οτι μπορουσες πιστευω και μην στεναχωριεσαι για τον χαμο του. Να θυμασαι ολες τις ωραιες και καλες στιγμες μαζι του και θα κανει και αυτος το ιδιο απο ψηλα! Ειναι μαρτυριο αυτο το πραμα....εχω χασει πουλι μεσα απο τα χερια μου (πεταξε) και δυο βδομαδες δεν εφευγε απο το μυαλο μου!!! Βρες εναν αλλον φτερωτο φιλο και αυτη την φορα απο πισμα και μονο να δεις οτι θα του δωσεις 3πλασια προσοχη και αγαπη και θα τον αγαπησεις το ιδιο πολυ.......

----------


## Nikkk

Πάρη, ευχαριστώ. 'Εχω κ άλλα 5 κοκατιλ, απλά είναι κρίμα, όσα κ να'χεις...

----------


## Georgia_io

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:  Να θυμάσαι τις ευχάριστες στιγμές που περάσατε μαζί

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΗ λυπαμαι για το πουλακι ...  δεν εχω διαβασει το θεμα ακομα (ηλιαση ) γιατι προν λιγο μπηκα μετα απο αρκετες μερες χωρις δικτυο ,αλλα ειχα μαθει την ασχημη εξελιξη απο εταιρο μελος της διαχειρησης που ειχα ρωτησει σε τηλ επικοινωνια .ξερω οτι προσπαθησες τα μεγιστα ! σιγουρα αυτη σου την αγαπη στην πορεια θα την προσφερεις σε πιο χαρουμενες στιγμες και σε καποιο αλλο-α πουλακια .να ειναι καλα εκει που το εταξε το Θεος να ειναι και να αναπαυεται !

----------


## Nikkk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Απλά είναι πολύ κρίμα να χάνονται ζωάκια για κάτι ίσως απλό, εξ'αιτίας της άγνοιας...Απλά άλλη φορά θα βλέπω τα σημάδια κ θ'αποφασίζω μόνη, ίσως έτσι να'ναι καλύτερα...Συγνώμη που το λέω αλλά πολύ δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι γιατρούς, γενικά, όχι μόνο κτηνίατρους...

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΗ τωρα ειδα τα τελευταια ποστ του θεματος που ειχες ανοιξει με την ασθενεια του πουλιου .το πουλακι εφυγε για τους ιδιους λογους που ειχε χαθει και η ΣΕΒΑΧ του μελους pedrogall , που οι παλιοτεροι θυμομαστε τον αγωνα της αλλα και του ιδιου του πετρου να την βοηθησει .ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειχε μυκητες στους αεροφορους σακκους που δυσκολα καταπολεμουνται  σε κεινη την περιοχη σε προχωρημενο σταδιο και δημιουργουν δευτερογενεις αναπνευστικες λοιμωξεις που δινουν το τελειωτικο χτυπημα .συνηθως ειναι ενα προβλημα που ξεκινα απο λαθη στο ταισμα οταν ειναι ακομη νεογεννητα ή και απο συνεχη χρηση αντιβιωσεων σε εκτροφεια για κακως εννοουμενη προληπτικη (ηλιθια ) χρηση απο την αρχη της ζωης τους ,μεχρι να τα παραδωσουν στο πελατη.....

----------


## Nikkk

Δεν ξέρω τι έφταιξε τελικά, αλλά ήταν απ'τη περισυνή γέννα του ζευγαριού μου κ το είχε ταίσει αποκλειστικά η μαμά του...Οπότε ούτε αντιβιωτικά, ούτε λάθος τάισμα...Πιστεύω ότι απλά αργήσε να χορηγηθεί το σωστό φάρμακο...

----------

